# Hello from New England



## Jan Michael Austria (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and i joined after aimlessly wandering the internet out of boredom, but I am very passionate about horses and I am a dedicated rider.

My name is Michael and I am 17. I have been riding for 8 months (exactly a year on November 3 - don't ask how i know that lol). In that time I began with no previous knowledge or experience with horses and currently I am an accomplished rider. I have ridden level 1 dressage (working on level 2) and i have done some show jumping as well (2 and 3 feet fences currently). I have not done any cross country yet, but I will soon - as well as eventing. I do not own a horse, but I have been leasing for the past 6 months, and I love every minute of it.

I ride a TB gelding (with some dutch warm blood to boot). His name is Captain, and he stands at almost 17 hands - I'll post pictures up soon.

As a guy, I would like to address that I am not gay - as the stereotype goes. I play volleyball for my high school and basketball for the Salem Boys and Girls Club. I hope that I can find some other male riders on this forum because it is a bit lonely talking to only girls at my barn. And besides, I have yet to meet any male riders my age.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome to the forum!  
wow your doing level 2 dressage and jumping after only 8 months!!! :shock: I find that amazing


----------



## Jan Michael Austria (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks mell!! i very much appreciate it

yeah, since i started at an older age, my instructor could teach me more in a shorter amount of time. and i was able to lease pretty early too. I'm at the barn quite often too, and that helps


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!  Glad to have 'ya hear, Michael!
Have fun posting.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum... happy posting


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Salem, NH?? Thats where I am right now! I keep my horse over at my father's place in MA. I was going through the community and it seems like everyone's from New Zealand or Texas and then I saw a random Salem NH, so I just had to say Hi :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi jan welcome to the hf!!! love salem...intrusting place...past through it a few times on my way back from boston to kennebunk beach (where we have our beach house).


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------

